# Papilloma Virus (mouth warts)



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

I saw a small gray bump on Kiki's lip and thought it was a tick but found out it's a wart! Ewww. Anyway, was told it's a virus that she could have picked up from a common watering bowl at a dog park but that it will go away on it's own in a few weeks to a month. Was also told it could be squeezed so that her immune system will release antibodies to fight it and speed up the process.

I was surprised to find no mention of this on the forum because it could be a problem at kennels or doggie day care for puppies or young dogs. I'm wondering if anyone else has encountered this issue and if you tried any remedies such as L-Lysine. Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DeeDee said:


> I saw a small gray bump on Kiki's lip and thought it was a tick but found out it's a wart! Ewww. Anyway, was told it's a virus that she could have picked up from a common watering bowl at a dog park but that it will go away on it's own in a few weeks to a month. Was also told it could be squeezed so that her immune system will release antibodies to fight it and speed up the process.
> 
> I was surprised to find no mention of this on the forum because it could be a problem at kennels or doggie day care for puppies or young dogs. I'm wondering if anyone else has encountered this issue and if you tried any remedies such as L-Lysine. Thanks.


I didn't know that dogs got them too, but they are quite common with young horses. They do the same thing, actually crushing one or more with pliers to start the immune system working on them. They almost always go away in time, one way or the other.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting, never heard of them...


----------

